# Good Brand?



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Has anyon ever heard of Pro-Tac-Tic golf clubs? If so, are they any good?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry... no...


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

i'v never heard of them


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

How about Accu-tech? This is the brand I have. I got them for $50. I wanted to make sure I liked the game before running out and spending alot of money. They also have "senator" on the bottom of the irons. Anyone heard of them?


----------

